# Delay in student visa =(



## dheerajnair89 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi! My name is Dheeraj, from India. I filled at application for my student visa on December 3rd 2010. The following is my log according to the online Application Enquiry.

Application Status
Application Student Offshore - xxxxxxxxx 
02/12/2010 Application received - processing commenced Message
02/12/2010 Application fee received Message
View your receipt details 
Download the checklist coversheet 

Person 1 DHEERAJ NAIR 
Date of birth: 14 September 1989 Passport No: xxxxxxxx 
10/01/2011 Health requirements finalised Message
31/12/2010 Further medical results referred Message
31/12/2010 Further medical results referred Message
31/12/2010 Further medical results referred Message

View Entitlement Details 
If you have been instructed to provide additional information or need to tell the department about a change in your personal circumstances, you may use the "Contact the Department" link below.
Contact the Department

How much longer will it take?? According to my ECOE, I must get to Australia before 14th Feb( today - 7 Feb). I am really worried and do not know why there is so much delay. Few of my friends who applied after me also got their visas approved. When will I get my approval?


----------



## minhthai (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi
What subclass are you appying for? If you are applying subclass 572, 573, it will take about 6 months to get approval. Especially depent on the country where you are come from. India is one of a high risk country ( LEVEL 4), so that it will take a lot longer than another countries. Besides that, every application is very different with another, depend on a lot of element such as: how strong of your financial support for your study and living expense in Australia and how can you prove to DIAC that you will go back your country once you finish your course...
Good luck


----------



## dheerajnair89 (Oct 27, 2010)

minhthai said:


> Hi
> What subclass are you appying for? If you are applying subclass 572, 573, it will take about 6 months to get approval. Especially depent on the country where you are come from. India is one of a high risk country ( LEVEL 4), so that it will take a lot longer than another countries. Besides that, every application is very different with another, depend on a lot of element such as: how strong of your financial support for your study and living expense in Australia and how can you prove to DIAC that you will go back your country once you finish your course...
> Good luck


I am from India and
I have applied for the MBA program at UTS (2 years course).
and I have shown more than sufficient funds and sources of funds.
I don remember wat subclass i applied for(forgot)


----------



## minhthai (Dec 16, 2010)

dheerajnair89 said:


> I am from India and
> I have applied for the MBA program at UTS (2 years course).
> and I have shown more than sufficient funds and sources of funds.
> I don remember wat subclass i applied for(forgot)


Hi 
If you are applying the MBA course, it mean you are applying Subclass 574 (Level 2). Levlel 2 is usually take about 1 to 3 months. If you have reasonable sufficient funds, you will get the Student Visa approval soon. Relax...
Good Luck


----------



## dheerajnair89 (Oct 27, 2010)

minhthai said:


> Hi
> If you are applying the MBA course, it mean you are applying Subclass 574 (Level 2). Levlel 2 is usually take about 1 to 3 months. If you have reasonable sufficient funds, you will get the Student Visa approval soon. Relax...
> Good Luck


thank you for the quick replies. well the thing is that i had earlier applied in august for a US student visa but got rejected twice. I mentioned it in my application for AUS student visa(they askd for it). So will that effect my chances?


----------



## Rama maharjan (Feb 23, 2014)

*visa delay*

hi I have a problem regarding my visa.I applied for student visa for MAP course.Its been 4 months now and my course date is on 3rd march 2014.I did receive an interview from my case officer nearly more than 1 month before since then I have not heard any progress regarding my visa.I applied through agent and tried to contact through them to immigration but we are not getting any reply. I have no idea if I will get my visa approved or not. It would be greatly appreciated if you could give me any suggestion regarding my visa as I am worried a lot and the waiting time also been long for me .


----------



## zypsy (Feb 12, 2014)

Rama maharjan said:


> hi I have a problem regarding my visa.I applied for student visa for MAP course.Its been 4 months now and my course date is on 3rd march 2014.I did receive an interview from my case officer nearly more than 1 month before since then I have not heard any progress regarding my visa.I applied through agent and tried to contact through them to immigration but we are not getting any reply. I have no idea if I will get my visa approved or not. It would be greatly appreciated if you could give me any suggestion regarding my visa as I am worried a lot and the waiting time also been long for me .


You can check your visa progress online...if you don't get your visa before your class commence then you have to get new early intake COE 
Thanks


----------



## Rama maharjan (Feb 23, 2014)

IS THERE ANY RISK CHECKING VISA STATUS ONLINE and how can i check that


----------



## Rama maharjan (Feb 23, 2014)

is there any risk regarding visa check online how and how we can check online as well as is that possible to contact case officer any way of this


----------



## zypsy (Feb 12, 2014)

Rama maharjan said:


> is there any risk regarding visa check online how and how we can check online as well as is that possible to contact case officer any way of this


There's no risk to check...I used to check when I applied....try goole or may be VFS . Sorry I forget which website i used. you can't contact your case officer in this stage.
Thanks


----------



## zypsy (Feb 12, 2014)

Rama maharjan said:


> is there any risk regarding visa check online how and how we can check online as well as is that possible to contact case officer any way of this


Can I know which state you applied for.

Many thanks


----------



## Beanne_4M (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Mark,

Hope u could help us out with our worries. My consultant had lodged our student visa application (married couple) in Australian embassy on 6th March and my school intake will be on the 4th May but we hvent got any news yet until now. The case officer asked for additional info on the form regarding our children and this was furnished abt 3 weeks ago. Other than that, the case officer never asked for additonal documents. My husband and I cant stop worrying now cos we hve friends who got their visa faster. It has already been 8 weeks since the time it was lodged. What can be the possible reason for the delay?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Notwithstanding S65 of the Migration Act, there is no requirement for the minister to process applications in any set time, or at all.


----------



## Avishkriti (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey people
I have applied for australian student visa (SVP) on 17th sep 2015 and the application was submitted at the AHC on 18th sep 2015. It is 17th oct 2015 now and its more than a month. The australian immigration website states it takes 15 days for the visa but its not going so true. Any idea guys y this delay?. Plz help
my orientation NOV 2, 2015. 


HELP!!!!!


----------



## Avishkriti (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry 24th oct now &#55357;&#56852; it's getting so late 
I called the embassy nd they didn't allot me a case officer yet


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

These visas are currently taking 3-4 months to be processed. You may need to contact your school to defer your start date.


----------

